# SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CARSHOW



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ill be there :cheesy:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

we'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WE'LL BE THERE !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

see you guys there bright and early.


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

crown of life will be there


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2009, 01:42 PM~13109472
> *see you guys there bright and early.
> *


X1950


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 25 2009, 12:48 PM~13108970
> *ill be there :cheesy:
> *



can u bring SEXIA wit u please :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 26 2009, 11:25 AM~13117939
> *can u bring SEXIA wit u please  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 26 2009, 10:25 AM~13117939
> *can u bring SEXIA wit u please  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thats art


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill be there!

in the caddy tho


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 25 2009, 12:48 PM~13108970
> *ill be there :cheesy:
> *


take me foolio :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i see u poor boy wat bike are going to be takeing


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

this---







---


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 2 2009, 03:43 PM~13155678
> *this---
> 
> 
> ...


Street or Mild ? :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up bro ?? i would hate to fall over on that.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 2 2009, 02:43 PM~13155678
> *this---
> 
> 
> ...


best of show


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 2 2009, 04:01 PM~13155828
> *whats up bro ?? i would hate to fall over on that.
> *


same old shit, i'll be hitting you up for a few parts real soon, just been busy trying to get a display together for the bike.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 2 2009, 03:04 PM~13155862
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Mar 2 2009, 03:17 PM~13155984
> *same old shit, i'll be hitting you up for a few parts real soon, just been busy trying to get a display together for the bike.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHERES MY SPOT AT...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 4 2009, 12:38 PM~13178910
> *WHERES MY SPOT AT...
> *


how many u need


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 4 2009, 01:43 PM~13178965
> *how many u need
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

if u want to set up as a club come all at one time


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

just me


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 4 2009, 02:47 PM~13180212
> *just me
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2009, 05:13 PM~13181299
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Art!!! take me, just dont touch me in any wrong way...... 

you know what just dont touch me at all :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 5 2009, 12:58 AM~13187329
> *Art!!! take me, just dont touch me in any wrong way......
> 
> you know what just dont touch me at all :ugh:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 4 2009, 11:58 PM~13187329
> *Art!!! take me, just dont touch me in any wrong way......
> 
> you know what just dont touch me at all :ugh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2009, 10:39 AM~13107911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

cant wait


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2009, 11:05 AM~13247865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

>


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 11:47 PM~13312348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

too bad i sold my frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 18 2009, 06:35 PM~13319427
> *too bad i sold my frame.
> *


$$  $$


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2009, 12:03 PM~13327063
> *$$  $$
> *


you'll see saturday.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 19 2009, 07:50 PM~13331290
> *you'll see saturday.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2009, 08:51 PM~13331297
> *
> *


 :|


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

can i still go


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 1 2009, 08:31 PM~13459800
> *can i still go
> *


yup


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 13 2009, 10:57 AM~13561208
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 13 2009, 02:29 PM~13563301
> *:wave:
> *


whats up gabe how you been ?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

COVERAGE BY:







































AND

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 14 2009, 11:20 AM~13572850
> *COVERAGE BY:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats alot of coverage. :nicoderm:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 26 2009, 10:40 AM~13396226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2009, 11:00 PM~13580658
> *Thats alot of coverage.  :nicoderm:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 26 2009, 10:39 AM~13396215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 26 2009, 10:40 AM~13396226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites
9175 W. STOCKTON BLVD. 
ELK GROVE, CA 95758 
1 877 863 4780

*If anyone needs different options for any reason, please let us know and we will help you out.  *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2009, 01:38 PM~13631527
> *Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites
> 9175 W. STOCKTON BLVD.
> ELK GROVE, CA 95758
> ...


lier :angry:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2009, 12:38 PM~13631527
> *Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites
> 9175 W. STOCKTON BLVD.
> ELK GROVE, CA 95758
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 20 2009, 04:13 PM~13633745
> *lier :angry:
> *


I cant help you if casper is coming. :|


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2009, 10:29 AM~13655018
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

almost 24th homies :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 22 2009, 10:34 AM~13655070
> *:wave:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2009, 09:13 PM~13662100
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 3 hi's back at you! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2009, 10:39 AM~13107911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to the image??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 23 2009, 06:01 PM~13670867
> *What happened to the image??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2009, 10:29 AM~13655018
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2009, 10:39 AM~13107911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

what time is set up from?? and how much is reg..on bikes??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2009, 10:39 AM~13107911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 26 2009, 08:33 AM~13692384
> *what time is set up from?? and how much is reg..on bikes??
> *


Reg is $25 for everyone and I think set up time is 7am to 11am.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 26 2009, 07:27 PM~13696684
> *Reg is $25 for everyone and I think set up time is 7am to 11am.
> *


ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :h5:  :thumbsup: !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 27 2009, 04:03 PM~13706406
> *:wave:  :wave:  :h5:    :thumbsup:  !!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: See you at the show. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2009, 10:39 AM~13107911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:h5: For a good show...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt 7to11rollin show starts at 12 25 buck to reg


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2009, 10:39 AM~13107911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

THE POOR BOYS C.C. WILL BE THER , 

HEY GUYS WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL THE LOWRIDER BIKE CLUBS AND BOMBS TO MIDNIGHTMASS THIS YEAR, THE SHOW IS PRE 65 , NO WIRE WHEELS UNLESS THERE 60''S STYLE TRUE SPOKE STARWIRE CRAGERSS ARE WELCOME, NO DISRESPECT, JUST KEEP IN OLD SHOOOL AND BILLET PROOF. NEED MORE INFO CALL POOR BOY JAY @ 916-628-9188, SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW CANT WAIT TO MIX IT UP A BIT

IMG]http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h315/PoorBoyJay/MidnightMass09Poster2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Apr 28 2009, 10:32 PM~13724823
> *THE POOR BOYS C.C.  WILL BE THER ,
> 
> HEY GUYS WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL THE LOWRIDER BIKE CLUBS AND BOMBS TO MIDNIGHTMASS THIS YEAR, THE SHOW IS PRE 65 , NO WIRE WHEELS UNLESS THERE 60''S STYLE TRUE SPOKE STARWIRE CRAGERSS ARE WELCOME, NO DISRESPECT, JUST KEEP IN OLD SHOOOL AND BILLET PROOF. NEED MORE INFO CALL POOR BOY JAY @ 916-628-9188, SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW CANT WAIT TO MIX IT UP A BIT
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2009, 09:31 AM~13728401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yo,


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

dang i need to get to the shop so my son can work on his frame so we can get it close to being done for the show still need parts in raw or done 12inch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 30 2009, 07:15 AM~13740430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!

Nice ride!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt whats up guys ,girls


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks everyone for there support. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2009, 02:07 AM~13752050
> *Thanks everyone for there support.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Tell Jesse I said hey!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 1 2009, 05:47 AM~13752445
> *:thumbsup: Tell Jesse I said hey!
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2009, 02:07 AM~13752050
> *Thanks everyone for there support.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2009, 10:39 AM~13107911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

HEY GUYS WIL THER BE A RATROD BIKE CLASS,


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 3 2009, 02:01 PM~13771504
> *HEY GUYS WIL THER BE A RATROD BIKE CLASS,
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 3 2009, 11:00 PM~13776043
> *:nosad:
> *


 OH WELL CAN WE STILL BRING TEM ANYWAY?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 3 2009, 11:19 PM~13776228
> *OH WELL CAN WE STILL BRING TEM ANYWAY?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Looks like a few bikes will be debuting at the show.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 4 2009, 11:39 AM~13779737
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Back on top.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2009, 10:39 AM~13107911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yo,


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 5 2009, 03:51 PM~13794593
> *yo,
> *


sup


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 5 2009, 03:52 PM~13795182
> *sup
> *


not much. lil is slow today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 5 2009, 05:37 PM~13795681
> *not much. lil is slow today.
> *


yup


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 6 2009, 08:36 AM~13801783
> *!!!!!
> *


X707!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

anyone wanna post sneak peek pics? :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LETS HYPE IT UP YO!!!!!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 10:46 AM~13803273
> *X707!!!
> *


x 707


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

this show is coming fast i been welding for 3 day and still not ready for filler and i still need parts damn am i going to make it ????


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 6 2009, 05:26 PM~13807522
> *this show is coming fast  i been welding for 3 day and still not ready for filler and i still need parts damn am i going to make it ????
> *


what all do you need


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

forks, handle bars and i think that is it for now i do got alll the stuff from when my son showed in udaho but that is not going to cut it if he want to put the plaque on it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 6 2009, 05:32 PM~13807580
> *forks, handle bars and  i think that is it for now i do got alll the stuff from when my son showed in udaho but that is not going to cut it if he want to put the plaque on it
> *


what are you looking to spend and how custom are you going


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 6 2009, 05:45 PM~13807705
> *what are you looking to spend and how custom are you going
> *


 not a thing lol and rad lol 
really i dont know on price but it is in rad class so it will have to be something close in parts i just to lazy to mmake my own


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 7 2009, 08:55 PM~13821434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Did You already raffle your truck off??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sad new today i will not be able to make it out for the show hope its a good one every one get lots of pics for me thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 9 2009, 12:06 AM~13834044
> *sad new today i will not be able to make it out for the show  hope its a good one  every one get lots of pics for me thanks
> *


Sorry to hear that homie. Maybe next year. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Raffle bike is almost ready. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sup bro how are you


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 9 2009, 12:39 AM~13834250
> *sup bro how are you
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2009, 12:39 AM~13834246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2009, 12:39 AM~13834246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 9 2009, 11:18 PM~13841005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just to let everyone know, these parts are not going on the raffle bike. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2009, 11:26 PM~13841066
> *Just to let everyone know, these parts are not going on the raffle bike.  :biggrin:
> *


That is a cool design!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2009, 11:26 PM~13841066
> *Just to let everyone know, these parts are not going on the raffle bike.  :biggrin:
> *


duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh there not dum


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2009, 10:26 PM~13841066
> *Just to let everyone know, these parts are not going on the raffle bike.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 10 2009, 08:05 AM~13842295
> *duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh there not dum
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2009, 11:26 PM~13841066
> *Just to let everyone know, these parts are not going on the raffle bike.  :biggrin:
> *




:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT for SOCIOS!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 10 2009, 05:43 PM~13845922
> *TTT for SOCIOS!
> *


ttt


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WE'LL BR THERE !


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 11 2009, 11:02 AM~13851956
> *WE'LL BR THERE !
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

thee stylistics will be there :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 11 2009, 12:28 PM~13852803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to the top!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: Hey Jesse!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 06:03 AM~13860652
> *:wave:  Hey Jesse!
> *



hello how r u?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476169


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 08:57 AM~13861859
> *hello how r u?
> *


Been really busy. My 7 year old has taken a liking to LIL! We're on here every day before school! Now he's pulling my 4 year old into it. They like to look at all the car pictures!

How are you with all these shows your involved in?? When do you sleep??


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Damn, i'll be in L.A. for this show. But i'll see you all at the next !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 09:22 AM~13862076
> *Been really busy.  My 7 year old has taken a liking to LIL! We're on here every day before school!  Now he's pulling my 4 year old into it.  They like to look at all the car pictures!
> 
> How are you with all these shows your involved in??  When do you sleep??
> *



hehehehehehehehehehe I manage :biggrin: just don't let them go to off topic :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 10:30 AM~13862767
> *hehehehehehehehehehe I manage :biggrin:  just don't let them go to off topic  :0
> *


 :0 Is that a hint? :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT for El Rader!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 03:35 PM~13865760
> *:0  Is that a hint? :roflmao:
> *




he will not be da same :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 08:04 AM~13872411
> *he will not be da same  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Jesse!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 12:19 PM~13885989
> *Hey Jesse!
> *



how u doing?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 14 2009, 12:57 PM~13886312
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 14 2009, 02:03 PM~13886853
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 14 2009, 12:31 PM~13886098
> *how u doing?
> *


Diving into all the car shows!! :biggrin: How about you?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Awww Yeeeeaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

see yall there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 15 2009, 07:32 AM~13894706
> *see yall there
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Good Morning! Show Time is coming up close!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 09:07 AM~13895446
> *Good Morning!  Show Time is coming up close!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 05:08 PM~13899638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 16 2009, 12:06 AM~13903068
> *
> *


Good Morning SAC_TOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 04:38 AM~13903590
> *Good Morning SAC_TOWN! :biggrin:
> *


good morning  how are you doing today ?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 16 2009, 10:09 AM~13904993
> *good morning   how are you doing today ?
> *


Doing pretty good this mornin! Are you ready for your show yet?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Next year.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 10:11 AM~13905004
> *Doing pretty good this mornin!  Are you ready for your show yet?
> *


i just gotta put my bike together


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 16 2009, 03:38 PM~13906942
> *i just gotta put my bike together
> *


Are you going to have it ready in time???


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 06:01 PM~13907715
> *Are you going to have it ready in time???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 16 2009, 11:37 PM~13910036
> *:yes:
> *


  


TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 17 2009, 06:17 AM~13910717
> *
> TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

>


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> >
> 
> 
> TTT! 5 more days!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 19 2009, 11:11 AM~13934030
> *
> *



r u going 2 our show?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i hope so.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 19 2009, 01:07 PM~13935587
> *i hope so.
> *



need those fenders if u have them take them please


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i was going to take them.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

2009 Raffle bike. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 19 2009, 05:18 PM~13937203
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Wat up raul, seeya sunday! dont forget DAt STUFFF!!!! i need :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

that frames dope.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 19 2009, 07:50 PM~13940352
> *that frames dope.
> *



wat up lil homie, you guyz going on sunday?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 19 2009, 06:53 PM~13940411
> *wat up lil homie, you guyz going on sunday?
> *


i might go to just to pick up a frame ima work on for a friend. say whats up if you see me cause i always see the bikes but not you bro. :cheesy:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 19 2009, 08:43 PM~13941054
> *i might go to just to pick up a frame ima work on for a friend. say whats up if you see me cause i always see the bikes but not you bro. :cheesy:
> *



Fo sho, better yet, I'll give you a big hugg when i see you :biggrin: j/k


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 19 2009, 08:07 PM~13941407
> *Fo sho, better yet, I'll give you a big hugg when i see you  :biggrin:  j/k
> *


raul said he will take it.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 19 2009, 09:14 PM~13941487
> *raul said he will take it.
> *



ooh! nice comeback, seeya sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 19 2009, 08:20 PM~13941559
> *ooh! nice comeback, seeya sunday  :biggrin:
> *


it wasnt a joke.  aight then.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 19 2009, 09:25 PM~13941629
> *it wasnt a joke.  aight then.
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 19 2009, 09:14 PM~13941487
> *raul said he will take it.
> *


Pass. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 19 2009, 07:29 PM~13940036
> *Wat up raul, seeya sunday!  dont forget  DAt STUFFF!!!!  i need  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

SOCIOS RAFFLE BIKE 2009


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

See you guys this Sunday !


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

do u know if there will be any eletric to plug into?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 20 2009, 08:54 AM~13945570
> *do u know if there will be any eletric to plug into?
> *


Sorry, theres no electricity. The whole show is out doors.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yo,


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 20 2009, 07:48 AM~13945500
> *See you guys this Sunday !
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 20 2009, 07:48 AM~13945500
> *See you guys this Sunday !
> *


Are you busting out Lil Rascal?


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 20 2009, 09:36 AM~13946101
> *Are you busting out Lil Rascal?
> *


Yup, my son is all pumped to show it so we decided to put the L.A. trip on the backburner and hit the show. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 20 2009, 09:44 AM~13946196
> *Yup, my son is all pumped to show it so we decided to put the L.A. trip on the backburner and hit the show.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 20 2009, 09:45 AM~13946210
> *
> *


like he told you yesterday...."sup"


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by:








wit their model



























wit their cover model


























wit their model


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 19 2009, 10:02 PM~13942119
> *Pass.  :|
> *



Wheres da love, aye?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Registration for bikes is $25 also?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 20 2009, 09:08 PM~13953013
> *Registration for bikes is $25 also?
> *



yes


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

hno:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

is it cool to bring a generator for power?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 21 2009, 07:15 AM~13956122
> *is it cool to bring a generator for power?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal+May 20 2009, 08:44 AM~13946196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

2009 Raffle bike. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I'M THERE !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looks liek it will be a nice show good luck to everyone


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by:








wit their model



























wit their cover model


























wit their model


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1. NORCAL RIDAHZ 
2. LUXURIOUS
3. EXOTIC RIDER ( wheel chair) 
4. NOKTURNAL
5. BAY AREA BOSSES
6. GRANDE C.C.
7. FINAL CHAPTER 
8. DEVOTION
9. ALMA LATINA
10. UCE
11. ROLLERZ ONLY
12. THEE STYLISTICS
13. IMPERIALS
14. POOR BOYS C.C.
15. AZTECAS
16. FEDERATION
17. CLASSIC IMAGE C.C.
18. BROWN PERSUASION
19. IMPALAS
20. CALI LIFE
21. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
22. FIFTY 1 FIFTY
23. LOLYSTICS
24. LOW VINTAGE
25. JUST ROLLIN C.C.
26. ROYAL IMAGE CC 
27. CARNALES UNIDOS
28. BLVD IMAGE 
29. INSPIRATIONS
30. LETHAL LOWS
31. PREMIER C.C
32.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

stop by my booth to buy your tickets




JUST SO EVERY 1 IS CLEAR THIS RAFFLE IS NOT A SOCIOS RAFFLE IS MY OWN.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2009, 10:39 AM~13107911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U know our CHD Nor cal members will b there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

1. NORCAL RIDAHZ 
2. LUXURIOUS
3. EXOTIC RIDER ( wheel chair) 
4. NOKTURNAL
5. BAY AREA BOSSES
6. GRANDE C.C.
7. FINAL CHAPTER 
8. DEVOTION
9. ALMA LATINA
10. UCE
11. ROLLERZ ONLY
12. THEE STYLISTICS
13. IMPERIALS
14. POOR BOYS C.C.
15. AZTECAS
16. FEDERATION
17. CLASSIC IMAGE C.C.
18. BROWN PERSUASION
19. IMPALAS
20. CALI LIFE
21. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
22. FIFTY 1 FIFTY
23. LOLYSTICS
24. LOW VINTAGE
25. JUST ROLLIN C.C.
26. ROYAL IMAGE CC 
27. CARNALES UNIDOS
28. BLVD IMAGE 
29. INSPIRATIONS
30. LETHAL LOWS
31. PREMIER C.C
32. CHICANO LEGACY c.c. SF
33.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ELITE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yo,


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 22 2009, 08:16 PM~13974446
> *1. NORCAL RIDAHZ
> 2. LUXURIOUS
> 3. EXOTIC RIDER ( wheel chair)
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

is everyone ready ? :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 23 2009, 08:21 AM~13977516
> *is everyone ready ?  :biggrin:
> *


you up early sacka. 

how does one purchase tickets for the raffle?


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 22 2009, 08:16 PM~13974446
> *1. NORCAL RIDAHZ
> 2. LUXURIOUS
> 3. EXOTIC RIDER ( wheel chair)
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

c u all tomorrow, every 1 drive safe


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yo,


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

rise & shine bitchezz!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

have a great show family


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 24 2009, 04:57 AM~13982921
> *have a great show family
> *


its a lil cloudy & windy over here. but we'll make the best of it.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 24 2009, 07:22 AM~13983123
> *its a lil cloudy & windy over here. but we'll make the best of it.
> *


It's today!~


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

sold out, couldnt get in


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hope everyone is having fun


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

over 500 enteries cars and bikes :cheesy:


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

no pics of the show


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 24 2009, 07:24 PM~13986299
> *
> *


u got home fast


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 24 2009, 04:22 PM~13985195
> *over 500 enteries cars and bikes :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn wheres the pics lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I want to say Thank You to everyone that came out to support. This years show was the biggest ever with over 500 entries. There was alot of bikes and me and the other bike judge were busy all day. I dont know who won what but congrats to all the winners. Hopefully next year we can open up some more categories to accommodate everyone. 

I didnt take any pics of the bike cause I was running around all day. It was good seeing everyone. I didnt even get a pic of Sactowns bike but it looked really good in the sun.  Thats to Raidersequel, Dave from Mini Impressions, 76 Schwinn, 66Rollerz, Poor boys and everyone else that came out to show.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 24 2009, 09:48 PM~13987518
> *I want to say Thank You to everyone that came out to support. This years show was the biggest ever with over 500 entries. There was alot of bikes and me and the other bike judge were busy all day. I dont know who won what but congrats to all the winners. Hopefully next year we can open up some more categories to accommodate everyone.
> 
> I didnt take any pics of the bike cause I was running around all day. It was good seeing everyone. I didnt even get a pic of Sactowns bike but it looked really good in the sun.    Thats to Raidersequel,  Dave from Mini Impressions, 76 Schwinn, 66Rollerz, Poor boys and everyone else that came out to show.
> *


no problem, i had a great time and u guys will see me there next year


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

I got pics I'll post tomorrow it was a great show it was nice meeting all of you up there


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

just got done unloading right now. good to see the lil homies at the show.

& sactown? i swear i didnt see you. 

thanks to socios for throwing a kick ass show. & raul for his hard work all day.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 24 2009, 11:40 PM~13988337
> *just got done unloading right now. good to see the lil homies at the show.
> 
> & sactown? i swear i didnt see you.
> ...


 :0 did you see my bike ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 24 2009, 10:42 PM~13988347
> *:0 did you see my bike ?
> *


no! :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 24 2009, 11:45 PM~13988364
> *no!  :angry:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 24 2009, 10:47 PM~13988373
> *
> *


exactly.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 24 2009, 11:55 PM~13988432
> *exactly.
> *


didn't see u there.  did u see us?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 25 2009, 08:12 AM~13989745
> *didn't see u there.   did u see us?
> *


i there was looking at your trike around 3.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

would be nice to see some pics


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 25 2009, 06:33 PM~13989888
> *would be nice to see some pics
> *


x2, some life to this forum would be good, i barely check the topics cuz most are :thumbsdown:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 25 2009, 09:37 AM~13989916
> *x2, some life to this forum would be good, i barely check the topics cuz most are :thumbsdown:
> *


thats deep :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

it is what it is


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 25 2009, 09:12 AM~13989745
> *didn't see u there.   did u see us?
> *


Were you the one with the trike?


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

lol...i was there burning in the sun....if you didn't see me, i was the one crying under the UCE CC shade cause i got sun burnt so fast !
And my son was running around the show showing people the bike.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

i don't know how to but when my cousin comes over i'll have him post them..lotsa nice bikes out there..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 25 2009, 10:29 AM~13990282
> *lol...i was there burning in the sun....if you didn't see me, i was the one crying under the UCE CC shade cause i got sun burnt so fast !
> And my son was running around the show showing people the bike.
> *


The sun killed me too.  I got that seat handed off for you.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 25 2009, 10:29 AM~13990282
> *lol...i was there burning in the sun....if you didn't see me, i was the one crying under the UCE CC shade cause i got sun burnt so fast !
> And my son was running around the show showing people the bike.
> *


the bike came out nice!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 25 2009, 09:23 AM~13989809
> *i there was looking at your trike around 3.
> *


what u think? needs a new frame still ............. next year. we're trying to find him a schwinn 20 in... then put a tank and some murals..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 25 2009, 10:43 AM~13990364
> *what u think? needs a new frame still  .............  next year. we're trying to find him a schwinn 20 in... then put a tank and some murals..
> *


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2009, 10:45 AM~13990378
> *
> *


thanks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea i also got a mean sunburn.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 25 2009, 11:05 AM~13990551
> *yea i also got a mean sunburn.
> *


ditto


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2009, 10:06 AM~13990562
> *ditto
> *


chingate un 7up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 25 2009, 11:29 AM~13990730
> *chingate un 7up.
> *


I aint got one. Not even a sierra mist or sprite.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2009, 10:34 AM~13990775
> *I aint got one. Not even a sierra mist or sprite.
> *


hmm... alkaselzer in water?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 25 2009, 11:37 AM~13990796
> *hmm... alkaselzer in water?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2009, 10:37 AM~13990319
> *The sun killed me too.   I got that seat handed off for you.
> *


 :biggrin: Cool thanks bro !


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 25 2009, 10:41 AM~13990349
> *the bike came out nice!
> *


Thanks bro, loved seeing your car again !


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

here goes some pics for sac towm


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 25 2009, 11:52 AM~13990924
> *here goes some pics for sac towm
> 
> 
> ...


  who did your air brushing look clean dogg


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my daughter placed first in full and best overall we had a good time and the trophies were kickass i can tell my daughter you were this tall when you won this trophy lol


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

ill post more pics after 1:00


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

2nd place full custom & 3rd place full custom trike.....seeya next year!


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

ok here goes the rest of my pics


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR MAKING THIS SHOW A GREAT ONE, ALSO THE MAGAZINES AND VIDEO FOR COVERING THE SHOW. ALSO ALL THE FOOD VENDORS AND ALL THE NON FOOD VENDORS. SEE ALL NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

here goes a pic of the bike that was raffled by socios


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 25 2009, 02:44 PM~13992241
> *here goes a pic of the bike that was raffled by socios
> 
> 
> ...


nice seat :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the pics Dave.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2009, 04:06 PM~13992430
> *Thanks for the pics Dave.
> *


no problem


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 25 2009, 03:21 PM~13992529
> *no problem
> *


cool pix


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres on I took of the raffle bike. I dont even know who won it. A big thanks to Poor Boys for helping out with the parts.   I owe you guys big.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2009, 02:43 PM~13992672
> *Heres on I took of the raffle bike. I dont even know who won it. A big thanks to Poor Boys for helping out with the parts.      I owe you guys big.
> 
> 
> ...


damm sum 1 got lucky and came up on a tight ass bike :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 25 2009, 04:23 PM~13992536
> *cool pix
> *


thanx


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 25 2009, 04:07 PM~13992856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey dave is that the seat


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 25 2009, 05:12 PM~13992882
> *hey dave is that the seat
> *


yeah the same dark blue with pink tube and buttons


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 25 2009, 04:18 PM~13992930
> *yeah the same dark blue with pink tube and buttons
> *


ok will do


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

thats all the pics i have sorry if i missed anyones bike


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 25 2009, 04:28 PM~13993008
> *thats all the pics i have sorry if i missed anyones bike
> *




Nice pics homie!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 25 2009, 04:28 PM~13993008
> *thats all the pics i have sorry if i missed anyones bike
> *


Thanks again for the pics homie.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the pic Dave. Good meeting you @ the show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Me spying on 76 Schwinn. :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

That's why you got checked at your own show. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 25 2009, 04:50 PM~13993207
> *That's why you got checked at your own show. :|
> *


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 25 2009, 02:15 PM~13992041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey dave thanks for posting pics of our sons trike he was very happy to see them.. and thanks to you and your familia for sharing your shade with him ,he was very hot and your girls were very nice girls glad she won!!!! hope to see your familia in the furture.. thanks again for everthing :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2009, 04:43 PM~13992672
> *Heres on I took of the raffle bike. I dont even know who won it. A big thanks to Poor Boys for helping out with the parts.      I owe you guys big.
> 
> 
> ...


i like the way it came out


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Damn I missed a good show!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

me too!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 25 2009, 08:15 PM~13996177
> *me too!!
> *



It was your fault! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its all good guys. Theres always next year.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214+May 25 2009, 11:52 AM~13990924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


freddy alfaro  thanks


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 25 2009, 09:41 PM~13995773
> *hey dave thanks for posting pics of our sons trike he was very happy to see them.. and thanks to you and your familia for sharing your shade with him ,he was very hot and your girls were very nice girls glad she won!!!! hope to see your familia in the furture.. thanks again for everthing :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:
> *


No problems bro you got a firme familly and your son bike looks phat


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

GREAT SHOW I HOPE TO SEE HELLA LOLO BIKES @ MIDNIGHTMASS CAL EXPO JULY 25TH

POORBOY JAY


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

any pics of the bike who won first in 20" mild


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

I got 2O" 1st place mild custom.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wow u did


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 26 2009, 05:52 AM~13998839
> *wow u did
> *


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


> No problems bro you got a firme familly and your son bike looks phat
> [/quote :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 26 2009, 07:03 AM~13998912
> *
> *


ur lucky im a socios member :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 26 2009, 06:13 AM~13998979
> *ur lucky im a socios member :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 26 2009, 06:31 AM~13998721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 26 2009, 07:13 AM~13998979
> *ur lucky im a socios member :biggrin:
> *



no u r lucky u r a member :biggrin: I'll take those fenders back tomorrow


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2009, 08:20 AM~13999522
> *no u r lucky u r a member  :biggrin:  I'll take those fenders back tomorrow
> *


 :biggrin: thanks jesse he said he willbe done whit them next week we will see


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 26 2009, 08:27 AM~13999603
> *:biggrin: thanks jesse he said he willbe done whit them next week we will see
> *




ok homie  how's da seat coming along?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2009, 10:00 AM~14000542
> *ok homie    how's da seat coming along?
> *


its almost done i just need to glue it on the seat pan but we ran out of glue so my dad is getting some today


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 26 2009, 06:31 AM~13998721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro !


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

whats up paule


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

whats up paule


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

whats up paule


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@May 26 2009, 10:06 AM~14000608
> *whats up paule
> *


what up bigg ed dogg !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !*








the dragon bike got 2nd place !


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS

SACTOWN YOUR BIKE LOOKS SICK DOGGIE :biggrin: I LIKE THE COLORS ON IT IT FLOWS OUT NICE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD..


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*REAL GOOD TURN OUT !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*BLACK PEARL TRIKE !*



















GOT 1ST PLACE !


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

looked like an awesome show, wish I was there :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 26 2009, 09:03 AM~14000579
> *looking good bro !
> *


thank you.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 26 2009, 11:47 AM~14001757
> *thank you.
> *


GOOD SEEING YOU OUT THERE !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 26 2009, 10:13 AM~14000680
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !
> 
> 
> ...






congrats


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2009, 02:43 PM~13992672
> *Heres on I took of the raffle bike. I dont even know who won it. A big thanks to Poor Boys for helping out with the parts.      I owe you guys big.
> 
> 
> ...


glad to help out.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 26 2009, 04:06 PM~14004435
> *glad to help out.
> *



thanks for the fenders  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Missed a hell of a show   
Next year :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

